# RIP K9 Justice



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

a friend of mines' dutch shepherd X K9 passed away a couple days ago at 9 years old.

justice was a dual purpose bomb dog with over a 120 live finds.









he has done 3 presidental sweeps which 2 have been for President Obama. i have personally helped with a hand full of demo's from elementary schools through college schools, and to the general public, helping kids and adults get a better understanding of the dangers of explosives and how dogs and there handlers risk there lives day in and day out to protect us.

Justice was not only a good officer but was also a big part of his family, a 75lb rocket that was as gentle as the wind.










i know he will be missed by many.

:rip: good buddy


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

So sad, RIP


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a wonderful dog! He's leaving big paws to fill...so sorry


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awww he was so beautiful!

RIP.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

So sad and still so young, RIP sweet boy.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

He was a big boy ! RIP Justice...


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweet boy, you will be remembered by all those whose lives you touched. RIP.


----------

